# which lift kit?



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

I only want to lift my Fontier 2-3 inches without spending a lot of money.
Should I go with spacers in the front or a new coil spring? What are the pros and cons of each?
How about for the rear? blocks or shackles?
Thanks.


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

> I only want to lift my Fontier 2-3 inches without spending a lot of money.
> Should I go with spacers in the front or a new coil spring? What are the pros and cons of each?
> How about for the rear? blocks or shackles?
> Thanks.



dont forget the other...option "leaf springs"


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

The kits are pretty close in price for all the different types. The difference wil come in installation cost. Spacer kits can be done by yourself, coil kits will require you to have someone with a spring compressor to install them for you (or you can rent one and do it yourself.) I personally went with a coil / shackle kit as I am not a fan of spacers or blocks. For the rear I would go with shackles or AAL kits as blocks 'can' come out when off roading.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

Is anyone having problems with the revised front spacers?


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

I am thinking of blocks in the front since they are much easier to install than a much stiffer spring than stock but I dont want the A arm and coil bucket problem that everyone is having. I called Calmini and they assure me their front spacer won't have that problem since thay are drivtrain specific. Is there a difference beween 2WD and 4WD??
Greg also claims the same about his new revised block, but someone here on this board claims having the problem after installing the new front spacers


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

good luck with calmini. if it's a 2.5" front lift done with the spacers, it's a crapshoot whether it will hit or not. In function, a calmini spacer is no different than anyone else's spacer and at 2.5" lift it will have the same problems as everyone else's. Had they done their homework they would have noticed that everyone else changed their kits to 2" lift because of this problem....then again, maybe they just dont care.

Maybe calmini changed their lift to 2" now too, last I looked it claimed 2.5".

Good luck with whatever you decide. I'm sure you'll love the look, I just hope you dont have any other issues that you cant live with. And, to temper what I've said above, from what I've heard, not everyone with the 2.5" lift spacer had the contact issue.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

I called Calmini and they said they front spacers are 1.5".


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Are the spacers 1.5" or do they provide 1.5" of lift? (yes, there is a huge difference)

My spacers are 1-3/8" and they give 2" of lift. If the Calmini spacers are 1.5" I'd guess they would give around 2-1/4" lift. Might be fine. Just dont be surprised if you hear contact once in a while.

Either way, you will be amazed at how much better the truck looks lifted.

I suspect my next step will be the a-arms that PRG sells and another inch of lift up front. As for the rear, I was thinking about adding a shackle to the 2" block that I have but I dont think the shocks will like that much so I may just leave well enough alone.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

are the A arms available yet?


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

i gave it a lot of thought and I am probably going to wait and do a full 5-8" lift (depending on whats available) rather than a spacer lift...


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

With larger coils in the front and AAL in the rear making the suspension stiffer, could larger tire fit when with a spacer/block lift?


----------



## Cascabel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

BFG Mud Terrain, 2" lift


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

What size are your tires?


----------



## Cascabel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Tire size; 285/70/17 33inches.


----------

